# How to save wood so it's reusable after taking building down



## Moon_Dude89 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi so I talked to my friend who used to be a carpenter and he said just use screws instead of nails. I'd like to take down a tiny house and build it again somewhere else with out messing up the wood. Maybe there's something you can screw into the wood that a screw would go into so it's not damaging the wood when you take out and put back in the screws. Any ideas? A trailer isn't an option for me because I can't afford it.


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

At my age it is so much easier to use screws. I have driven my share of nails and pulled them to reuse the lumber. Years ago, when I was doing form carpentry, we used to drive double head 16s so they would be easier to pull out. Building with 2x lumber, you will probably be using 2 1/2" screws which are a bit of a drive themselves. Be sure to drill pilot holes.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Not sure what you mean, but if you want to take the building down and reassemble the same wood in the same places, just use a magic marker and each time you remove a piece, write matching numbers on the inside faces of both pieces. That gives you correct orientation as well. Once assembled, none of the numbers will be visible.
And lots of pictures as well.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

homestd said:


> At my age it is so much easier to use screws. I have driven my share of nails and pulled them to reuse the lumber. Years ago, when I was doing form carpentry, we used to drive double head 16s so they would be easier to pull out. Building with 2x lumber, you will probably be using 2 1/2" screws which are a bit of a drive themselves. Be sure to drill pilot holes.


Driving 2-1/2" screws in construction lumber is a snap - with an impact drill. Just a bit noisy, but it works! And no need to drill pilot holes unless the screws are going into the near end of a piece, which could split. Anywhere else along the 2X it won't split. I use a Porter Cable 20VMAX, but there are others out there. Just consider spending a few extra bucks and get one that is brushless.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

homestd really needs to get into the 21st century, now that it's 20% done 
impact drivers really make a difference driving long screws fast


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Moon_Dude89 said:


> Hi so I talked to my friend who used to be a carpenter and he said just use screws instead of nails. I'd like to take down a tiny house and build it again somewhere else with out messing up the wood. Maybe there's something you can screw into the wood that a screw would go into so it's not damaging the wood when you take out and put back in the screws. Any ideas? A trailer isn't an option for me because I can't afford it.



Is there an existing "tiny house" that you want to take down? Or, are you trying to get suggestions on how to build a tiny house that you are then going to take down?


George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nuts and Bolts

When I lived in Ar., my chicken house got blown over and moved about 300 ' or so in a tornado.
It was on its side with not too much damage. I disassembled it in sections and moved it with my old cheap snow mobile trailer I brought down from NY. 
I reassembled it by doing whatever was needed using nuts and bolts. i never did buy more chickens.
I had several friends that had a local rock group. When we would party, we would disassemble a small section for their instruments and speakers so they wouldn't get wet and funky and Billy Goat Hill was rockin'. The next day, i would put that wall section back in place. 

If you plan on moving and using nuts and bolts, you might be blown away by what it will cost you.


----------

